# Bathtub lip and tiling



## LukeD (Nov 12, 2011)

I plan on re-tiling my bathroom in a month or so, for now I just pulled back one tile to take a peek. 
Im not sure if Im out to lunch, or this is normal. Shouldnt the lip of the tub be flush with the wall?
Its out by the depth of the current tile, so who ever did this last just put another tile on top. Is this normal? Ive never really paid attention to tiling before, anywhere. 
I wanted to tile the entire bathtub area, and halfway up all around the bathroom, putting a second layer on the edge of the bathtub would make things look silly, no?
What are my options here?




























Thanks,
Luke


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Shouldnt the lip of the tub be flush with the wall?


Yup. That way the tile can pass the tub lip for a good effective water-shed. What has been done there is done often but it is considered an "oh-oh" type coverup by some.

Looks as if you may have to take some extra measures to shim a wall to correct the situation.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone did not know what they were doing when they built that one. It's all got to come out, at least 1/4 lattice added as a shim to the studs, tile board then new tile.


----------



## LukeD (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. 

Would you shim the entire wall, or just the portion by the bathtub? 

If its the latter, would that leave it looking kind of crooked? 

If the entire wall has to be brought forward, that might be a pain in the ass since its got a door on it. Any advice?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way to tell with out a picture of that area. Most often the whole wall gets done so there's no step where the tile meets the sheetrock.


----------



## LukeD (Nov 12, 2011)

Hopefully these help, but it does make sense to move the entire thing forward. 
Its 45" from bathtub edge to door opening.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Increasing the thickness of that wall wouldn't be a big deal. The entire wall could easily be shimmed and then the door jambs would also require jamb extensions but in that project it is easy enough to accomplish. The hinges and latch-strike would also require some attention and maybe the better way to address those issues is to simply replace the door jambs with new wider jambs leaving no old mortises to be repaired. Again...not a huge deal.


----------



## LukeD (Nov 12, 2011)

Once again, thanks Bud.
Now for the hell of it, I broke a tile on the other side, and there the tub seems to be in too far, by about 1/4". The lip comes up behind the backer board. 
As far as I can tell, if I centered it, it would sit flush with both walls. 

So whats easier, or more worthwhile to do, move the wall, or move the tub?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Moving the tub may turn out to be the lessor of the evils, certainly a little less costly. You'll just have to take good look at the drain assembly and see if it will accept the move. I would think it would.


----------

